# Hey Everyone



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Hello,

I actually got referred to this forum by a friend. It seems like a great place to explore my passion for combat sports. I don't have much formal training in a specific set of martial arts, but I have a background in military-style combatives that's based on a jui jitsu platform and around 5 years kickboxing. I'd love to learn more from the vast knowledge on this site!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 8, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Thanx! Do I need a minimnum post count to start messages in other places like some blogs I've posted in?


----------



## CB Jones (May 8, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> Thanx! Do I need a minimnum post count to start messages in other places like some blogs I've posted in?



Welcome and no.

You can start whenever you are ready


----------



## Anarax (May 8, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Welcome to MT


I see you're from NM area...have you ever been near Alamogordo (sp?)


----------



## Tames D (May 8, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Headhunter (May 8, 2018)

Welcome. Well personally I think 5 years kickboxing is a pretty good length of training time especially since I've seen guys have kickboxing matches after only a few months training.


----------



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Welcome. Well personally I think 5 years kickboxing is a pretty good length of training time especially since I've seen guys have kickboxing matches after only a few months training.


Thanks! But it was more recreational than for serious training...it began as a hobby for cardio and to lose weight and I grew to love it


----------



## Headhunter (May 9, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> Thanks! But it was more recreational than for serious training...it began as a hobby for cardio and to lose weight and I grew to love it


Trainings training it's better than doing nothing


----------



## Tez3 (May 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 9, 2018)

Ah welcome Claire! Hope you enjoy this lovely forum


----------



## donald1 (May 9, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 9, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I actually got referred to this forum by a friend. It seems like a great place to explore my passion for combat sports. I don't have much formal training in a specific set of martial arts, but I have a background in military-style combatives that's based on a jui jitsu platform and around 5 years kickboxing. I'd love to learn more from the vast knowledge on this site!



Glad to have you here!


----------



## CrazedChris (May 28, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

